# Once, We Grew the Stuff!



## imp (Dec 5, 2015)

Back in Missouri, I sent away for two sprigs of Hops plants. What arrived appeared to be disappointing, about 4-inch long roots, nothing else. Planted  them side by side, out by the old chicken coop. The second year, this is how they looked. Note how they spread at either side, seeking something to cling to and climb upwards. We had placed two narrow wooden trellises on the wall, and they grew up winding tiny tendrils around the slats. We provided no fastenings at all. The flowers, delicate and waxy-feeling, are about the size of walnuts, fluffy-soft, are picked and placed in paper bags until ready for use. As-picked, they smell almost exactly like old sneakers! They are boiled in water to which is added malt extract, cooled, strained, the liquid placed in a covered bucket with a packet of yeast added for about 7 days, then bottled. Ya got beer!   imp


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 5, 2015)

They say that hops are also good for pain relief. It's supposed to reduce muscle spasms, thus relieving pain, also reduces fevers. It's a good source of niacin too.

Alcoholics can use it to decrease the desire to drink. It increases the flow of urine (can do without that, lol), assists sluggish gallbladders and tones the liver.

It can help with toothache pain and the Lupulon and Humulon properties found in Hops can help to prevent infection


----------



## imp (Dec 5, 2015)

Ha! Thems sayin' that perhaps obtain such relief from drinkin' the product made with them!  

Seriously, I have not heard that about hops. They do contain various resins which boil out into the beer. Perhaps rubbing the leaves or flowers releases some chemicals, too.   imp


----------

